# Nov. 9 Rockford Show



## Notinmylivingroom (Oct 28, 2008)

Where is the show held at and is it worth going to?  I am about two hours away thru Chicago traffic.  Thanks


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't know if its worth goin to as I've never been but heres some info from the flyer......

Sunday, Nov-9........9 am - 2 pm..........all indoor facility

Hoffman House...(connected to Holiday Inn)...7550 East State Street, Rockford, Ill.......3 minutes off I-90

General Admission - 4 bucks......Early bird admission...7:30, 10 bucks

Open house saturday Nov-8 at Blue Moon bikes, 211 West State St, Sycamore IL....815-899-2200


----------



## Notinmylivingroom (Oct 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info, I'm going call the bike shop for some info.  I would normally just go and enjoy the ride but the wife has to drive as I am laid up with a broken right leg and ankle.  Can't wait to rehab riding the bike.


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey I just noticed I got the bike shop PH# wrong:eek: 

Its 815-899-3100


----------

